# "Wait and see?"



## M&eMsMommy (Sep 28, 2012)

Background: I gave birth in May. Went to the doctor in August complaining of fatigue (more than that of a mom with a new baby), anxiety, swollen lymph nodes, and basically not feeling like myself. I suggest he check my thyroid 

TSH: 0.23 (0.4-4.5)
FT4: 1.4 (0.8-1.8)

Primary said it was borderline and not the cause of issues. I went to an endo anyway. He did not agree with my primary's dismissal and ordered more tests and an ultrasound. September 19th my results were:

TSH: 0.40 (0.4-4.5)
Ft4: 1.3 (0.8-1.8)
TPO: >1000 (<35)
Thyroglobin Antibodies: 539 (<20)

US showed a couple small nodules and a bumpy appearance.

He diagnosed me with Hashi's and said I was still on the curve and my numbers would still change, eventually becoming hypo and we would "wait and see" Since then, my symptoms have changed. I'm still utterly exhausted. It doesn't help that my daughter still doesn't sleep  I cry all.the.time and I'm generally sad. I'm usually a very happy, fun person. My hair is falling out, my skin is dry, I'm constipated, I have ringing in my ears, I gained a few more pounds. I'm definitely not feeling myself even more so now. I had my follow up on Tuesday. Lab results from November 24th are:

TSH: 2.69 (0.4-4.5)
FT4: 1.0 (0.8-1.8)

He also did an US in the office and said he doesn't see any changes, but wants me to have another US with the radiologist in March, six months from the first. And I'm getting another blood draw in 1 month. So, more "wait and see" but I feel like crap. Is this the usual course for Hashi's? Should I expect to just feel like crap forever? Any insight would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RandomUserAZ (Nov 21, 2012)

Can give some minor insight.

I was given similar advice from my Endo when I was diagnosed with Hashis. I had high TPO antibodies (600+) and several large nodules, but did not have the Thyroglobin AB test. He wanted to monitor the situation and have me do a followup ultrasound in 6 months.

He said that, since my T4 numbers were within range (even though they were low), that supplements were optional. Since I wasn't feeling like myself, I asked him to go ahead and give me the prescription and he started me on a 50mcg dosage.

I will do a blood draw every 2 months leading up to the next ultrasound so they can monitor the numbers and adjust the prescription if necessary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M&eMsMommy said:


> Background: I gave birth in May. Went to the doctor in August complaining of fatigue (more than that of a mom with a new baby), anxiety, swollen lymph nodes, and basically not feeling like myself. I suggest he check my thyroid
> 
> TSH: 0.23 (0.4-4.5)
> FT4: 1.4 (0.8-1.8)
> ...


It looks to me like you are undermedicated. Most of us feel best w/[email protected] 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Here is some information.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------

